# baby shower



## debjmc

Moderator note: 
Threads merged to create this one.

Bonjours-
I'm trying to translate "baby shower"- is «une fête pour le bébé» the proper term?  A "shower" is a party given for the mother before the baby is born where she is "showered" with gifts for the little one.  There are also "bridal showers".  What do you call these in French? Merci beaucoup.


----------



## geve

Hello debjmc,
Unfortunately we don't have that kind of party in France, this is why there is no a proper translation... I remember seeing an episode of Friends where they did a baby shower for Phoebe, and in the subtitles they translated it as "une fête pour les bébés" _(she expected triplets, hence the plural)._ So your suggestion seems to be the closest !
As for bridal shower, we call it "enterrement de vie de jeune fille" ("...de garçon" for the groom)


----------



## debjmc

Merci, geve.
Interesting that you don't have baby showers. I wonder why? But «enterrement de vie de jeune fille» for bridal shower- a literal translation is rather negative I think. Is that supposed to be a joke?


----------



## ProfCalifornie

The"enterrement " is  a bachelorette party, not a shower. A shower is with family and friends and typically is something you would invite your mom to, where your "enterrement" is not. =) I know well...I am getting married in december. =0)


----------



## Gil

> réception-cadeaux n. f.
> Équivalent(s)
> English    shower
> Définition :
> Réception, fête organisée pour souligner un événement heureux qu'une personne est sur le point de vivre (mariage, naissance) et où les invités apportent des cadeaux.
> Sous-entrée(s) :
> quasi-synonyme(s)
> shower n. m. [Canada]
> Note(s) :
> La notion décrite ici correspond à une réalité nord-américaine. La pratique de ce genre de réception, qui a vu le jour aux États-Unis, ne semble pas avoir cours en Europe. Les Québécois ont emprunté aux États-Uniens à la fois la pratique et le terme qui la désigne. Le terme shower est, au Québec, d'usage courant à l'oral. À l'écrit, on l'atteste dans des textes journalistiques ou destinés au divertissement, souvent entre guillemets ou en italique, ce qui rend compte d'un certain malaise des locuteurs à employer un terme qui leur semble étranger. Le terme réception-cadeaux, proposé pour traduire shower, est quant à lui de plus en plus connu et utilisé, notamment par les grandes chaînes commerciales qui vendent des produits destinés à la famille.
> Les termes anglais baby shower et bridal shower désignent deux types de réceptions-cadeaux particuliers : le premier terme fait référence à une fête donnée en l'honneur d'une naissance prochaine, le second désigne la fête qui souligne le mariage imminent d'une personne.
> [Office de la langue française, 2002]


----------



## geve

Sorry, I confused bachelorette party and bridal shower... I didn't know there were so many parties before the wedding !!  

We don't have baby showers but instead, people usually come with gifts when visiting the new-born in the hospital or the first time they come to visit the parents after birth. 

The "enterrement de vie de jeune fille / de garçon" has no negative connotation, it litterally means "buryal of one's girl life" implying that now you will be a woman, a "mrs". So the idea is to have the more fun possible, before you're getting a real adult and bound by marriage... yeah, it's a kind of joke, you're right


----------



## CLEMENTINE

debjmc said:
			
		

> Merci, geve.
> Interesting that you don't have baby showers. I wonder why? But «enterrement de vie de jeune fille» for bridal shower- a literal translation is rather negative I think. Is that supposed to be a joke?


 
Hello Geve,

I think the reason why we do not have baby showers in Europe is linked to superstition. You do not give presents to the mother and child until he/she is born (until you know the baby has no health problems: has hands, legs, ears, and everything that go with it )

Cheerio


----------



## debjmc

Merci tous- Congratulations to profcalifornie! Yes, I don't think you'd want to invite your mother to your enterrement! Clementine, I understand that superstition. Some people here feel the same way, actually, and prefer to wait until the baby has safely arrived before celebrating. But showers are very popular and now that everyone seems to know the sex of the baby before he/she arrives the gifts no longer have to be the unisex yellow or green!


----------



## esprit

Merci Gil!  Ca fait longtemps que je me demande comment dire ces mots-la!

Alors, au Canada on peut utiliser le mot "shower"... mais est-ce qu'il faut le prononcer a la francaise? "chaouare" ? 

Et puis comment decrit-on quel type de shower c'est?  
"shower de bebe"? "shower pre-natale"?
"shower de mariee"?


----------



## Gil

esprit said:


> Merci Gil!  Ca fait longtemps que je me demande comment dire ces mots-la!
> 
> Alors, au Canada on peut utiliser le mot "shower"... mais est-ce qu'il faut le prononcer a la francaise? "chaouare" ?
> 
> Et puis comment decrit-on quel type de shower c'est?
> "shower de bebe"? "shower pre-natale"?
> "shower de mariee"?



Un anglo bilingue qui prononce des mots anglais à la française.  Si tu n'as pas peur du ridicule, vas-y...
On ne décrit pas les "showers", le contexte nous permet de deviner de quoi il s'agit...


----------



## esprit

Haha, je travaille dans un milieu francophone, alors c'est peut-etre pas si bizarre que ca...  

_Everyone else is doing it _


Merci.


----------



## Harry Batt

Il y aura lieu un fête chez ma troisième fille. Ça serait une soirée des biches qui apportent beaucoup de cadeaux pour une maman au future. En  aux-états-unis on en  appele << baby shower >> ce qui je sais pas comment-on traduire en français. J'ai essayé avec déluge. Non! C'etait pas au cour de la cible. Quelle expression n'importe qui?


----------



## edwingill

I don't think there is a French  equivalent of this American custom. You could explain it by saying:fête donnée à l'occasion d'une naissance où chaque invité apporte un cadeau


----------



## Harry Batt

I have fiddled with the possibilities and think your "fête donnée . . ." does explain the purpose. I rather am  taken by the use of déluge but then that is probably a guy's way of talking. "Déluge de cadeaux . . . "  I am surprised that  this custom is not universal. I've only attended one of them in the  case where the mother-to-be was carrying my great-grandson. The food was good.


----------



## Laurent76

Would "une pluie de cadeaux" fit?


----------



## pieanne

Une avalanche? c'est vrai que ça correspond moins à "shower"


----------



## DearPrudence

I don't know. I think it's far too literal (like "déluge") and doesn't convey the fact that you're talking about a party.
"une pluie de cadeaux" would only describe the fact that she has been given a lot of presents.
Just a thought ...

edit: I was talking about Laurent's suggestion. Mais je pense que c'est la même chose pour "avalanche"


----------



## pieanne

Inventons! un pré-baptème?
(mais les enfants non-baptisés ont aussi droit à cette fête!)


----------



## walkyrie

Apparemment même ceux qui veulent lancer le concept en France ont du mal à trouver un équivalent en français  :  http://www.babyshower.fr/rubrique.php3?id_rubrique=41


----------



## Harry Batt

I rather  feel that Walkyrie has the answer; viz., that it is not a French custom and therefore does not have a fitting expression. It would be interresting to see what we would get if we sat a dozen French women down and explained how it works. Might they come up with Cadeaux de Naissance? For want of a better expression that's how I intend to translate Baby Shower. If the language police send me to Devil's Island, well . . . what the devil?  harry batt.


----------



## lexiconnaissance

fête d'un bébé attendu oû l'on apporte des cadeaux?


----------



## esprit

(...)

apparently you can use the word "reception-cadeaux" or if you're in Canada, you can just say "shower"...


----------



## Harry Batt

I will defer to Esprit. There is authority in precedent. "Reception cadeaux" ain't so bad. Trouble is, if I use the term in a letter to friends in France nobody will know about the precedent. The safe side will be an explanation and hope that  shower will come some day. American  football finally made it.


----------



## Caravage

Bonjour tout le monde,
je traduis un livre où une "baby shower" est organisée après la naissance d'un bébé.
j'ai regardé les autres "threads" sur le terme, il n'est pas fait mention de cette particularité. Du reste, les traductions proposées ne sont pas très satisfaisantes.
Il existe un site français sur les baby showers où l'on vous explique que cette fête d'origine américaine a normalement lieu à la fin de la grossesse pour célébrer le changement de statut de la femme en mère.
Alors, je vous le demande, mesdames et messieurs les anglophones, les baby showers peuvent-elles aussi avoir lieu après la naissance ?
By the way, j'envisage de traduire par "Fête de présentation du bébé".
Si vous avez d'autres idées...


----------



## wildan1

Caravage said:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> je traduis un livre où une "baby shower" est organisée après la naissance d'un bébé.
> j'ai regardé les autres "threads" sur le terme, il n'est pas fait mention de cette particularité. Du reste, les traductions proposées ne sont pas très satisfaisantes.
> Il existe un site français sur les baby showers où l'on vous explique que cette fête d'origine américaine a normalement lieu à la fin de la grossesse pour célébrer le changement de statut de la femme en mère.
> Alors, je vous le demande, mesdames et messieurs les anglophones, les baby showers peuvent-elles aussi avoir lieu après la naissance ?
> By the way, j'envisage de traduire par "Fête de présentation du bébé".
> Si vous avez d'autres idées...


 
Those are usually called _christening parties_ (if it is a Christian family that baptizes the baby) or _a bris_ (Jewish circumcision ceremony and party for a baby boy) or a _baby-naming ceremony/party_ for a girl.

Those are parties that often follow religious ceremonies, which baby showers don't. But I think baby showers usually take place before the baby is born.


----------



## Caravage

Merci, Wildan.
Mais il n'est pas question de religion dans le livre.
Alors, que faire...


----------



## akaAJ

It's true that "baby showers"  are usually held before a birth, but nothing stands in the way of having one afterwards.  I should note that these parties are usually quite informal (often only female friends or work colleagues of the mother[-to-be]), and the guests bring more-or-less practical gifts for the new baby/mother.  "Pot de bébé"??? Also, in case it is not obvious, "showers" is pronounced "chaoueurz" (= "douches") and the idea is that the baby is "showered" with gifts (see also "bridal showers").


----------



## Caravage

Thanks, ArrogantJew.
Peut-être "pot à l'occasion de la naissance du bébé", alors.
Mais "fête de présentation du bébé" ne me semble pas mal non plus.


----------



## LILOIA

Dommage que "présentation du bébé" ait une connotation religieuse ("présentation de Jésus au Temple") : ça fait un peu baptême.


----------



## akaAJ

It's your call, Caravage. In the specific case (after the birth), "fête de présentation du bébé" certainly fills the bill, but it still sounds a bit formal to me.  I agree that "pot de bébé" has awkward connotations (sorry!).


----------



## Caravage

C'est vrai que "présentation" fait religieux.
"pot" is ok, but in the book it's a bit bigger event than that,

Mon post s'est mis en ligne tout seul avant que j'ai terminé. Alors, je reprends.

So I was saying "un pot" is a small event with a few guests. In the book, there are plenty of guests, they say a "crowd".

So I might choose "fête pour la naissance du bébé", that kind of event doesn't have a fixed name in French.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Fête pré-natale? 
C'est court, pas de notion religieuse là dedans.... c'est ce qui me semble coller le mieux.


----------



## LILOIA

hirondelled'hiver said:


> Fête pré-natale?
> C'est court, pas de notion religieuse là dedans.... c'est ce qui me semble coller le mieux.



Oui, sauf que ça ne se dit pas et que ça ne se fait pas. Question de culture.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Je dirais juste une "fête prénatale". On se doute qu'il y aura des cadeaux, c'est implicite. 
Sans contexte, et parce que ça n'existe pas dans la culture française (en France en tous cas), on ne peut pas rendre l'idée de "shower" sans expliquer de quoi il s'agit, et ça deviendrait poussif. Alors restons simple


----------



## parliamentary zooming

Has anybody seen a French version of this? Pretty sure in Quebec they say "bébé shower".

Hi, sorry--I should have explained what it is:  it's a party held for a pregnant woman where the guests bring gifts for the baby.


----------



## swirtch

parliamentary zooming said:


> Has anybody seen a French version  of this? Pretty sure in Quebec they say "bébé shower".



Never heard of bébé shower or bébé douche in France.
peut-être une mini douche?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

We would speak of _Fête prénatale_ according Google and Wikipeadia.


----------



## parliamentary zooming

Thanks for your quick response!


----------



## pointvirgule

parliamentary zooming said:


> Pretty sure in Quebec they say "bébé shower".


Hm, this Quebecker has never heard it said that way. 
We say _un shower _(_de bébé_), for lack of a French word for it.

To repeat what Gil mentioned in #5, the Grand dictionnaire terminologique suggests _réception-cadeaux_, if you need a French term for a formal context. Why not? It's pretty much the spirit of the thing: you throw a party for the purpose of getting gifts...


----------

